# Show off YOUR pen



## tseger (Mar 29, 2007)

I consider this site to be the meeting place of the worlds absolute best penturners. I see all the beautiful pens that are posted here, and they are incredible, but What I want to see is photos of your personal pen. If there is a story behind why that pen is special to you, I'd like to hear it. Let's all get in on this one, I think it'll be interesting.   Tim


----------



## guts (Mar 29, 2007)

Tim,that's a good post,now comes the hard part,how do you pick a favorite,gonna have to scratch my head on this for a while.


----------



## bjackman (Mar 29, 2007)

You use just one pen??? [?][:0][?][:0]


----------



## tseger (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my personal pen. It's very special to me because several good people from this site made it possible for me to be able to turn this pen.   Tim


----------



## chazmonro (Mar 29, 2007)

What if you haven't made one for yourself yet?


----------



## tseger (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chazmonro_
> <br />What if you haven't made one for yourself yet?


Chuck, post any pen you like. I just looked at your album and you have some NICE pens in there. Tim


----------



## wudnhed (Mar 29, 2007)

OK...you asked for it.  This is the pen I use in my office.  The finish is chipped on the nib, wood is chipped near the CB and the shape is well...questionable[] Can't thro it out!






This is the pen I carry in my purse.  One of my first, not too bad!


----------



## desert1pocket (Mar 29, 2007)

This is my personal pen, and it is special to me because it is the first pen I turned.  I drilled it a little off center, and some of the red gum euacalyptus chipped out, but I was still pretty proud of it.  I think as I try selling the pens I make, I should carry a better example of my work, but I will still hang on to this one.



<br />


----------



## btboone (Mar 29, 2007)

I use this pen if and when I ever get out of the shop.  The finish is robust enough for daily use and the pen's a good size.




<br />


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 29, 2007)

This is the pen I use everyday. And I'll tell you, it gets abused and keeps on looking good. As I read above, I agree I need to use a nicer pen so I can represent my products better. I want to create a better one for daily use, but just can't decide on what I want.

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## Mikey (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL, you asked for it. These are what I use daily.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 30, 2007)

This is my personal pen, a Tn Baron made with antler. It has been in use about two years. Much of the CA finish has worn off, especially on the rough marrow parts. This give a feel that might not be liked by all. But the antler has taken on a patina that I consider beautiful. When I use it around other people it get attention. In fact, it is my most powerful sales tool. I don't have to say anything, I just use the pen.



<br />


----------



## twoofakind (Mar 30, 2007)

Here are two of my pens that I use the most. The orange one is an italian resin Baron with a premium schmidt refil and the other is a Gecko swirl cigar.
Andy



<br />


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks like you rolled some O-rings onto the barrel for a comfort-grip against the resin. Interesting idea.


----------



## Dario (Mar 30, 2007)

My personal pen is a REJECT figured Cherry Chrome Baron finished with Tung Oil [].  I'll try to take a pic of it later.  It is in my pocket now for 2 years (?) with my car keys and whatever I throw there (sometimes coins).

I belive it held up pretty well considering how I "abused" it [)].


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 30, 2007)

Here is my daily use pen, I ordered it for my self for xmas from my wife when it first came out and been usin' it ever since, though it is worn a bit since this photo. It never fails to write for me and I use it for  demos when trying to introduce new customers to the personal satisfaction achieved when using a fountain pen.


----------



## johncrane (Mar 30, 2007)

This is my favourite every day pen l also get a lot of comments with this one.


----------



## tseger (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing, everyone. Let's keep this going. I noticed we've had 487 "reads" and only 16 "posts"


----------



## jaywood1207 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm embarassed to show my every day pen although not quite as embarassed as Mikey should be.[]  I am working on a new one which will be a better example for potential customers.


----------



## GaryMGg (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Tim,
Nice idea for a thread.
Mikey --&gt;&gt; NPGJ. [][}][]


> _Originally posted by tseger_
> <br />...my personal pen. It's very special to me because several good people from this site made it possible for me to be able to turn this pen.   Tim
> ...


I'm guessing buckeye burl w/ bloodwood and alternative ivory or holly?

As yet another neophyte, these won't wow anyone but I'm having fun, learning, and selling a couple of pens here and there.
I haven't turned that many pens yet to have one that is _the keeper_ but the pen I'm currently using on a daily basis is a Copper baron dressed with Amboyna Burl.




I have a slimline in my truck console made from a spalted blank I took off a dead standing tree that came down in my driveway. When I turned it, I forgot to pay attention to the fact that, while dead, it's still `green' wood. Two days after I completed the pen, it no longer fit the hardware. The barrel shrank in both directions, coming up off the nib and cracking a bit at the cap. It's a great looking piece of wood, and writes just fine. I keep it to remember: even an item as small as a pen requires properly seasoned wood.




Gary


----------



## Stevej72 (Mar 31, 2007)

This is my daily carry pen. I think the desert ironwood in this platinum Baron was from Dario.  It has a 14K nib from Anthony.




<br />


----------



## Ozzy (Mar 31, 2007)

This is my work pen; it's Bocote, its also the first pen I turned when I got my own set up, I have been using it at work for the last year and a half. I had to flip it, the bottom got so dark that it looked weird, so I disassembled it and reassembled it "upside down".




<br />

Believe it or not this pen has been good advertisement for me at work.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothing special (matter of fact it's a mistake), but this is my daily pen.



<br />


----------



## Ligget (Mar 31, 2007)

Nothing special but a trusty Sierra with Dymondwood blank![:I][]



<br />


----------



## chazmonro (Mar 31, 2007)

Ok, I made one for myself... I've had this piece of wood sitting around for a while white oak from the fire wood pile. Again its a slimline with CA... this time I had the finish like glass after the TSW, but once again, after assembly its dulled out to a satin finish.... just can't figure that out...ARG!





Chuck


----------



## mrplace (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />This is my favourite every day pen l also get a lot of comments with this one.



Is that one of those tire valve stem caps that light up?[)]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 1, 2007)

Well that is a hard question as I like to vary my ink color a bit and I have a couple FP's inked up. The one on top is my "standard" daily pen and is filled with Visconti Brown. In my desk case is my other pens I have in the roatation and there are a couple in there that will be changes out soon. Hidden on the left is a simple slimline pencil in copper, then my cocobolo FP, have to have one RB, so my blue corian. Then I have the monster acrylic long body el-toro FP, then my African blackwood FP, The faithful PITH cigar, and a palea burl Euro just because!  []


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Apr 1, 2007)

Well I have been using this one as my "user" now for about 6 months, I guess it's MY PEN..[]







It's an English  brown oak burl .... but for the right price I might have to choose another pen as MY PEN...[:0]


----------



## guts (Apr 1, 2007)

I carry this one with me every day



<br />


----------



## ctwxlvr (Apr 1, 2007)

here is my daily use pen:

a purple heart pearl satin euro deco with a CA finish for some reason the finish is cloudy.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 1, 2007)

You've seen her here before, but Mona goes with me just about everywhere.


<b>Image Insert:</b><br />

<br />


----------



## samuel07 (Apr 1, 2007)

This one is my favorite, I gave it to myself for christmas. I also carry a curly satinwood cigar at work most of the time.




<br />


----------

